# Two bullterriers



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Hi just new to this forum so i thought i would post a few pictures of my two bullies Mavis and Ozzy


























thanks for looking

juliex


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

aww great pictures and lovely looking dogs thanks for sharing :thumbup1:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovely looking dogs! welcome to


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice looking dogs.

I love them, but the OH doesn't so she said no to getting one....lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great looking dogs!!! love the last pic of them playing


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Brill photos, just love your dogs .


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

They are gorgeous. I love bull terriers, but the OH say's a definate no to ever owning one (he doesn't like dogs, was attacked by one when he was little, nothing serious) 

When I as younger our neighbours owned a white one called Max. It was always getting out of their garden and coming round to ours. I loved it, and when they said they were getting rid of him I really wanted it but my mum said no as we had a 12yr old german shepherd that would've never coped with him 

Hopefully one day I'll convince OH to let me have one, but untll then I'll have to make do with looking at everyone else's!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely dogs. Great last picture of them playing together


----------



## Trevs_mum (Jan 5, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Hi just new to this forum so i thought i would post a few pictures of my two bullies Mavis and Ozzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Recognise the name from SOS, (I Julia on there). Nice to see you here!
Dogs are gorgeous as always 

ju xxx


----------



## Ollie0 (May 19, 2009)

lovely pics :001_wub:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

EBT's are a beautiful breed, i've always had a soft spot for them  especially white and tri colours, there's a bloke with a big tri coloured one near me and it's a stunning dog. Love them, yours are beautiful


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful dogs. I love E.B.T's - deff on my "to own list"


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Aww thanks very much for you lovely kind comments, and a big  hi to Trevs mum(Julia) i thought it was you 

juliex


----------

